
What your child can teach you about time management? - karol_zielinski
http://blog.karolzielinski.com/what-your-child-can-teach-you-about-time-management
======
KoZeN
I didn't realise that the key to effective time management was an underlying
sense of panic.

 _That’s why the first thing about what you are thinking while he sleeps is to
take a break. Don’t do it!_

The fact is, with a new-born in particular, it's not about controlling the
time, it's about avoiding burn out and rest & stress management is crucial.

~~~
twillerelator
>underlying sense of panic

Indeed. Quality thinking can't be forced or managed.

I really do feel that this time management business is a will-o'-the-wisp.
Time spent thinking about time management is time not spent thinking about
interesting problems. When I run across a room strewn with toys I don't have
to think about 'space management', and when I switch between tasks I do so
automatically and intuitively, mostly without thinking (and certainly never by
firing up some piece of software).

Leonhard Euler had 13 children, who, the story goes, played at his feet. He
also wrote over 1100 publications. Go figure.

[ _Update_ : Err, ahem, I read now that 8 of the children died. Perhaps he
isn't the best choice of example.]

